# Devenir Centre de services agrée Apple



## jejeix (2 Avril 2013)

Bonjour,
Je viens demander conseil sur le forum concernant les centres agrée Apple,
j'aimerais avoir quelques renseignement là dessus.
Comment le devenir, le nombre d'appareil moyen, la rémunération sur matériel réparé, enfin en savoir un peu plus, si des personnes connaisse la chose je suis preneur. 
Bonne journée.
@+


----------



## Larme (2 Avril 2013)

Genre, cette page ?


----------



## ergu (2 Avril 2013)

La Terrasse est agréée "accords des noms communs et adjectifs au pluriel", désolé.


----------



## jejeix (2 Avril 2013)

Merci Larme, j'ai pu voir cette page mais c' étais plus pour avoir l'avis d'une personne qui le vit ou l'a vécu...
En savoir un peu plus que la page Apple 
Merci


----------



## macinside (3 Avril 2013)

Ce que ne dit pas la page c'est qu'il va te falloir un local dans un lieu avec beaucoup de passage (donc cher) et 100 000 d'investissement au bas mot :rateau:


----------

